# RU58841.  How to make it, is it effective?    ( For Hair Loss )



## Pytash (Jan 13, 2022)

I see the Chinese suppliers have this for about $400 for 100 g.   How long would this last? Do you have to mix it with anything?

Is it actually effective in preventing hair thinning?


----------

